# Apple Krate-Real?



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2018)

Just noticed this Krate on Letgo, it's about 30 minutes from me. Looking for opinions on originality. Not versed in musclebikes too much. For future reference, what's the best way to tell repop from real? Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2018)

prob. serial No...


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 19, 2018)

Might have some repop parts especially, chrome pieces; rims, fork ect. and redone seat. otherwise it, looks real.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2018)

bricycle said:


> prob. serial No...



Just messaged the guy, that's the only pics they had. He's asking 1,300$


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 19, 2018)

Parts look good, yet it may be a repaint, paint almost looks too good, check closely, it should have a silver metallic undercoat to the red, yet also a red oxide primer base coat under that.  The chipping around the seat post looks legit and could be revealing the silver metallic coat or the more common gray primer modern day painters use.  Looks like a repop rear slick, check the bead, it will have a made in taiwan there if reproduction.  Also its missing a couple of original cable clamps, seat has the shape of a reproduction, and rear S-2 rim looks like the 1971 style single knurl.  This could be an assembly of various years Krate parts.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2018)

GenuineRides said:


> Parts look good, yet it may be a repaint, paint almost looks too good, check closely, it should have a silver metallic undercoat to the red, yet also a red oxide primer base coat under that.  The chipping around the seat post looks legit and could be revealing the silver metallic coat or the more common gray primer modern day painters use.  Looks like a repop rear slick, check the bead, it will have a made in taiwan there if reproduction.  Also its missing a couple of original cable clamps, seat has the shape of a reproduction, and rear S-2 rim looks like the 1971 style single knurl.  This could be an assembly of various years Krate parts.



Thank you man, exactly what I wanted to know. Appreciate the schooling.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 19, 2018)

Repos don't have shifters


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 19, 2018)

I thoughts the seat and probably the springer weren’t original, the springer’s too clean to be that old, in Louisiana, there would be at least some rust, unless it was stored indoors forever.


----------

